

Never Mind the Valley: Here's Boston - tdedecko
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2010/01/nevermind-the-valley-heres-bos.php

======
BearOfNH
_"The thing that's amazing is we don't have to worry about attracting people
into the Boston community, [...] The challenge is to retain people."_

I would say that challenge might exist because unemployed people are desperate
enough to take jobs in Boston, only to find the job isn't worth it.

To be fair, I've worked in MA and NH for over 30 years now (yes, you can call
me a geezer) and indeed there are a lot of tech companies of varying maturity
and markets. But there are a lot of techies here too. I've got a pal with 20+
years experience, good C/C++ coder, does great Eclipse plug-ins, unable to
find a job for over a year now. And I've known other guys (C/C++ coders,
mostly) who have made (downward) career changes for the same reason: no jobs.

This is kind of a rah-rah article and maybe we can excuse the author because
those numbers might be real. But don't infer that companies here are hard up
for employees -- like most-everywhere nowadays each advertised job opening
invites a thousand applications.

